# Felvidék



## francisgranada

Talán szokatlan kérdés, de aktuális ...

Manapság egy magyarországi állampolgár spontán mit ért a _Felvidék_ kifejezés alatt?

a) egyértelműen a mai Szlovákiát
b) a történelmi Magyarország északi részét (pontos földrajzi meghatározás nélkül)
c) mást ...


----------



## Zsanna

Spontán módon és tudván, hogy nem olyan rég óta követem az itthoni nyelvhasználatot, nekem a b) változat az automatikus.


----------



## franknagy

*A szövegkörnyezettől függ.*
Mai tárgyú szövegben a)-t. Ebben az esetben nem mennék el társasutazásra a beszélővel (a szöveg szerzőjével) Szlovákiába, mert az ő soviniszta hülyeségét én szívnám meg. 
Történelmi szövegben b)-t.


----------



## Zsanna

Frank, úgy érted, hogy az a) variáció használóját tekinted sovinisztának? Akkor a wiki is az a magyarázatával, bár ott megemlítődnek legalább a további jelentések is.


----------



## franknagy

Igen, Zsanna. A Kárpát-medencének az a része már 1919 óta Szlovákia. Aki nem tud abba belenyugodni, és hőbörög, az csak árt az ott élő és oda utazó békés magyaroknak.


----------



## Zsanna

Megértelek, csak a lényegben látok ellentmondást: francis az a) pontban azt írta, hogy "egyértelműen a mai Szlovákia" - tehát aki ezt használja, az éppen hogy elfogadta a dolgok alakulását.


----------



## francisgranada

Függetlenül a tényleges használattól, szerintem fölösleges Szlovákiária használni, mert annak megvan a neve (_Szlovákia_). Éppen a _Felvidék_ szó használata _Szlovákia_ helyett vezethet (és nálunk vezet is) ) félreértésekhez, t.i. mintha a _Felvidék_ Magyarországhoz való tartózására utalna. És fordítva is: egyesek a történelmi _Felvidék_-ben is Szlovákiát vélik látni (mintha a _Felvidék_ valamiféle önálló státusszal rendelkezett volna a múltban).  

Számomra inkább a b) az elfgadhatóbb, nyelvészeti szempontból is. Például beszélünk _felvidéki_ magyar nyelvjárásokról - ezek biztosan nincsenek "behatárolva" a mai államhatárok által.


----------



## Zsanna

Ezt jó, hogy írtad, francis, mert megmagyarázza a fentieket.


----------



## AndrasBP

Szerintem sokan akkor használják a "Felvidék" szót (mindenféle "sovinizmus" nélkül), amikor a szlovákiai magyar kultúráról, nyelvről, történelmi emlékekről van szó. 

Ugyanezek az emberek valószínűleg a "szlovák", ill. "Szlovákia" szavakat használják, ha a mai szlovák államról van szó, mindenféle magyar vonatkozás nélkül, pl. "a szlovák miniszterelnök", "a szlovák-ukrán határ", "a szlovák sör", stb. Gondolom, ők is Szlovákiába mennek, nem a "Felvidékre", ha egy Poprád környéki Tátra-túráról van szó...

Földrajzilag persze nem világos, hogy a "Felvidék" az hegyvidéket jelent-e, vagy csak "északi vidéket". Mert a Csallóköz nem hegyvidék.


----------



## tvigh

A Felvidék számomra Szlovákia zömében magyarok lakta déli részét jelenti. Ha Pozsonyba készülök, nem mondom, hogy megyek már Felvidékre.
A Dél-Szlovákia elnevezés szerintem is előnyösebb, mert az senkit nem sért, míg a Felvidék sérti a szlovákokat.


----------



## franknagy

Sértés ide vagy oda, a Felvidék és a Dél-Szlovákia nem ugyanazt jelenti.
Felvidék = hagyományos megnevezése a történelmi Magyarország [szlovákul Uhorsko] nem alföldi részének. Mondhatnám önkényesen, az egész mai Szlovákia 120 m-es tengerszint feletti magasságon fölött.
A Dél-Szlovákia megnevezés legföljebb Trianonnal egyidős, ha nem évtizedekkel újabb. Mondjuk, hogy Szlovákia 120 m-es tengerszint felett magasságon aluli, Mo.-gal határos pereme.
Ebből az is következik, hogy a két tájegység  metszete az üres halmaz. Nem matematikusul fogalmazva Felvidék és Dél-Szlovákia két egymást kizáró fogalom.
Masaryk és Beneš áldásos/átkos országépítő/területrabló tevékenysége felől nézve a Felvidék és Dél-Szlovákia a Duna stratégiai jelentősége miatt alkotja a mai Szlovákiát.


----------



## tvigh

franknagy said:


> Sértés ide vagy oda, a Felvidék és a Dél-Szlovákia nem ugyanazt jelenti.
> Felvidék = hagyományos megnevezése a történelmi Magyarország [szlovákul Uhorsko] nem alföldi részének. Mondhatnám önkényesen, az egész mai Szlovákia 120 m-es tengerszint feletti magasságon fölött.
> A Dél-Szlovákia megnevezés legföljebb Trianonnal egyidős, ha nem évtizedekkel újabb. Mondjuk, hogy Szlovákia 120 m-es tengerszint felett magasságon aluli, Mo.-gal határos pereme.
> Ebből az is következik, hogy a két tájegység  metszete az üres halmaz. Nem matematikusul fogalmazva Felvidék és Dél-Szlovákia két egymást kizáró fogalom.
> Masaryk és Beneš áldásos/átkos országépítő/területrabló tevékenysége felől nézve a Felvidék és Dél-Szlovákia a Duna stratégiai jelentősége miatt alkotja a mai Szlovákiát.



Ugyanakkor egy szó mai jelentését nem az határozza meg, hogy korábban miként definiálták, hanem hogy ma mit ért alatta a többség. Ezek szerint a felvidéki magyarok alatt a Tátrában élőket értenénk?


----------



## franknagy

> Ezek szerint a felvidéki magyarok alatt a Tátrában élőket értenénk?


Miért is ne?


----------



## francisgranada

A Felvidéket múltban több jelentésben is használták, nem mindig feltétlenül az északi "dombos" részre. Sőt, a 19-edik században pl. Borsod megyét is a felvidéki megyékhez solrolták. Tény, hogy a múltban sohasem pontosan a mai  Szlovákia területének felelt meg (nyilván, mivelhogy a mai allamhatár politikai döntés következménye, ami nem vette figyelembe sem a törtélmi megyék határait, sem a nemzetiségi szempontokat).

Ami a fevidéki magyarokat illeti, azt ma tényleg a szlovákia magyarokra értik leginkább, habár ez véleményem szerint nem igazán helytálló, főleg nem pl. etnográfiai vagy nyelvészeti szempontból. Például ha felvidéki nyelvjárásokról beszélünk, akkor szerintem a történelmi Észak-Magyarországi nyelvjárásokra gondolunk, amelyeket a mai határ mindkét oldalán beszélnek. A szlovákiai magyar nyelvjárások alatt viszont csak a Szlovákiában beszélteket értjük.


----------

